# Rod Building-Getting Started



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been building plugs and tying flies of all kinds for awhile now, and the idea of building a rod sounds interesting. Just how hard is it to build a rod, and do I need any pricey special equipment? Also, could $30-$40 get me the stuff to build a decent rod? I'd be starting with something light, probably about a 5.5' medium action graphite model for pond fishing for bass from the bank.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try www.jannsnetcraft.com they sell rod building supplies and it will give you some idea as to what is involved...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Most of the tools for building rods I use I swiped from my fly tying setup (sissors, bobbin, bodkin, burnisher, etc) and the rest I made. The only thing you can't easily make is a finish turning motor, which needs to turn the rod at less than 15rpm to make the finish smooth and even. Cabelas has decent finishing motors for around $20 and you can build a stand for it with some scrap wood. Cabelas also has decent kits with graphite blanks...everything you need to complete a rod for under $65. www.mudhole.com has a lot of components, as well as a tutorial section and lots of pics.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Check out the rod building forum*

Also there is a rod builders convention next Feb at Charlotte SC I am just getting started myself. Hope to get supplies at the convention for a new surf rod.


----------

